# Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen



## havkat (25. Januar 2004)

Moin!

Den obligagtorischen, staatlichen Angelschein (Fisketegn) kann man jetzt auch online beziehen.

Klick 

Ich find´s gut.


----------



## Hornpieper (25. Januar 2004)

Das ist ja ne tolle Sache!

Ich denke ich werde trotzdem weiterhin meine Karte im "velkomst center" gleich hinter der Grenze kaufen. Das hat Tradition und dort bekommt man auch die schönen Angelprospekte. 

Björn


----------



## havkat (25. Januar 2004)

Die bunten mit den großen Fischen.


----------



## Tiffy (25. Januar 2004)

Ich finds auch gut.

Danke für den Tip havkat #h


----------



## Hummer (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

Noch mal hochgeholt.

Ne feine Sache.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Bonito (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

Super Tipp,sofort genutzt !

Danke !

Bonito


----------



## Grayling (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

Moin Hornpieper,
wo is den das Center, welche Öffnungszeiten (auch Sonntag)?

Würde da auch gerne eine Tradition draus machen.
Grüße von 
Grayling


----------



## angelloenne (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

Werde ich gleich mal eine Angelerlaubnis bestellen,mal sehn ob es funzt.
Guter Hinweis !


----------



## andy1010 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

Hallo ich möchte auch einen kaufen aber leider sind keine mehr da wann kommen neue???Oder wo Bekomme ich einen schein


----------



## Schweißsocke (30. März 2008)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

Guckst du hier

Wenn du noch zwei Wochen Zeit hast, empfehle ich dir, den Angelschein in "hoch Qualität"  zu kaufen (solange dauert die Lieferzeit). Dann bekommst du eine feine Plastikkarte, die auch ein Tauchbad übersteht.


----------



## porschy (18. April 2008)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

kann ich mit dem angelschein auch in deutschland angeln?
gruss petri heil


----------



## MFT-Ralf (18. April 2008)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

Hallo porschy,

Nein, nur für Dänemark gültig.

Dafür aber günstig und unkompliziert zu erlangen.

Ich kaufe den Schein online, drucke ihn 5x aus, schneide ihn zurecht und laminiere die Scheine.
Anschließend verteile ich die Scheine auf alle Zubehörkästen und stecke einen in die Brusttasche der Wathose.
Somit muss ich bei einer evtl. Kontrolle nicht lange suchen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Discocvw (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

Wir sind nur eine Woche in Dänemark, gibt es nicht auch die Möglichkeit nur für eine Woche oder einen Monat eine lizenz zu kaufen?


----------



## Schweißsocke (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*



Discocvw schrieb:


> Wir sind nur eine Woche in Dänemark, gibt es nicht auch die Möglichkeit nur für eine Woche oder einen Monat eine lizenz zu kaufen?



Ja, die Möglichkeit gibt es: Ein Tagesschein kostet 30 Kronen, ein Wochenschein 90 Kronen (ca. 12 Euro). Da die Jahreskarte 125 Kronen kostet, lohnt sich das aber nicht so richtig.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*



porschy schrieb:


> kann ich mit dem angelschein auch in deutschland angeln?
> gruss petri heil


 

Vermutlich nur Du.#q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

@ an alle
der staatliche angelschein gilt für staatsgewässer, d.h. nordsee, fjorde, sowie ostsee und einige seen.  Wer in fliessgewässer sowie einige seen angelt, muss zusätzlich - wenn das gewässer fischereilich genutzt wird durch einen verein - eine zusätzlichen privaten schein haben. Gewässer, die nicht  ein fischereiverein gepachtet hat, sind private gewässer, wo die fischreirechte der eigentümer besitzt, der eine angelgenehigung erteilen kann.
Man kann also nicht mit dem staatlichen angelschein in dänemark überall mit der angel aufräumen unter wasser - vorsicht ist geboten - und man sollte sich vorher erkundigen, ob man an dem gewässer - ohne zusatzschein angeln darf - sonst kostet es richtiges geld.


----------



## wm1980 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

hallo mit demm Angelschein kan mann auch in Deutschland angeln


----------



## goeddoek (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*



wm1980 schrieb:


> hallo mit demm Angelschein kan mann auch in Deutschland angeln





Moin, wm1980 und herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard #h


Das ist mir ja ganz neu, dass man mit dem fisketegn ( staatliche dänische Lizenz ) in Deutschland angeln kann  :q:q

Ich glaube, da bringst Du was durcheinander


----------



## Mohrchen (7. April 2009)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

Weiss einer von euch ob das mit dem Online Kauf auch mit einer deutschen Ec karte funktioniert??


----------



## Multe (7. April 2009)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

Hej Möhrchen, sicher geht das . 
Gruß Multe


----------



## Quappenjäger (7. April 2009)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

:m nur mit master oder visa aber ec geht nicht


----------



## Costas (7. April 2009)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*



> :m nur mit master oder visa aber ec geht nicht


...stimmt. Aber vielleicht kannst Du per Banküberweisung im Voraus zahlen? Kannst mal hier nachfragen: service@dagkort.dk

Hast Du keine Möglichkeit, die Karte auf dem Weg zum Fischplatz zu kaufen? Wo fährst Du alles vorbei....vielleicht kennt jemand hier mehr Verkaufsstellen, als die "üblichen verdächtigen".

Gruss
Costas


----------



## jannisO (7. April 2009)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nein, deswegen heißt er ja *Dänischer* Angelschein


 


|good:|good:|good:|good:

........................................................lach


----------



## gigi-gio (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

kann man auch in frankfurt ANGELN gehen wen ich es mir kufe


----------



## Fanne (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

DÄNISCHER ANGELSCHEIN ist NICHT Deutsche Angelschein.

ALSO NEIN du kannst  damit NICHT in DE Angeln
|wavey:


----------



## mobydickbinick (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*



gigi-gio schrieb:


> kann man auch in frankfurt ANGELN gehen wen ich es mir kufe



            #6#6#6

Na Klar der gilt nicht nur in Frankfurt sondern ist auch International  GÜLTIG :vik:


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

Also aber wenn ich unter 18 bin darf ich in Dänemark einfach so am Meer angeln oder was ?


----------



## mobydickbinick (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*



Boiliefresser3000 schrieb:


> Also aber wenn ich unter 18 bin darf ich in Dänemark einfach so am Meer angeln oder was ?


  #6#6Hallo Boiliefresser 3000#6#6

Setz Dich doch bitte mit goeddoek-Mefo Prof oder andre 23 in Verbindung.Die haben Ihren Wohnsitz in Dänemark und können
Dir es genauer erklären
Ich hoffe das Ich Dir weiterhelfen konnte
#h#hgruss mobydickbinick#h#h


----------



## andre23 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*

Hej, schon nicht so einfach  ....selbst, wenn es alles im AB nachzulesen gibt  

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73644


----------



## andre23 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dänischen Angelschein online kaufen*



Boiliefresser3000 schrieb:


> Also aber wenn ich unter 18 bin darf ich in Dänemark einfach so am Meer angeln oder was ?



JA, darfst du und in den "freien Seen" auch


----------

